# Really long periods (TMI alert)



## Sourire (May 4, 2009)

To start my long story from the beginning, I started taking oral contraceptives when I was 18. When I was on the pill, my periods lasted about 5-6 days with medium flow. I don't remember what my cycles were like before that (I am now 27).

When I was 22-23, I started developing all kinds of problems. I had spotting between periods, beginning a few days after I started the cycle of pills, and continuing until my period started. Every time I mentioned this to my doctor he recommended different oral contraceptives with different hormone quantities. I tried 3-4 different types, but the bleeding never changed. I also started having bleeding every time I would go for a PAP smear, and often had to get PAP smears redone because the sample couldn't be analyzed since there was too much blood in it. I also started getting semi-abnormal results back from PAP smears (but nothing really serious). And I developed a horrible reaction to disposable menstrual pads, I would get extreme itching whenever I wore them overnight, and the itching would continue for several days after I stopped wearing the pads.

After a while of this, I got sick of the doctors telling me to switch pills and nothing ever getting better. I was convinced that many of these problems were caused by the pill and that the hormones were messing my body up. So when I was 24 I quit oral contraceptives (since then I have used condoms only) and switched to reusable cotton pads. This solved the itching problem and the spotting between periods. Also my PAP smears have become normal - I had one more abnormal PAP smear shortly after I got off the pill but in the 1.5 years since that one I have had 3 more normal PAP smears.

I started charting my cycles about 6 months after I got off the pill. I bought the book "The Garden of Fertility" by Katie Singer and read through it a few times. I also took a natural family planning class. Once I started keeping track of my cycles on paper, I realized that my cycles are definitely not normal.

My cycles last 26-29 days, which is probably ok, but the luteal phase is generally 8-11 days (my book says 12-16 is normal), and it varies quite a bit between cycles. Also, my periods last 9-16 days, which is annoying. I have a few days of spotting at the beginning, then a few days of EXTREMELY heavy flow (aka if I don't change my pad every 4 hours it leaks through every layer I am wearing) combined with a lot of clear mucous and very painful cramps, then another few days of spotting. Generally in the longer cycles the heavy flow is the same length but there is more spotting at the beginning and end. And the most worrisome thing of all is that I still bleed every time I have a PAP smear and every time I have intercourse.

At first I thought I was still recovering from the pill and hoped that things would go back to normal by themselves. But I am now 27 and for the past 1.5 years I have tried quite a few things to "fix" my cycles and my cervix which is always bleeding. I try to follow the traditional foods diet (I am currently about 50% TF), I have been taking cod liver oil supplements, I was seeing a naturopathic doctor who attempted to find the correct homeopathic remedy for me, I've been taking Vitex supplements for a while. For the Vitex I was taking 2 80mg capsules a day but after 4 months I hadn't noticed a difference so I started taking 3 a day instead, but when I did that I noticed that every time I had a period my breasts would get very hard and they would really hurt, so I went back to 2 capsules (and my breasts stopped doing that). After all that there has still been no improvement!

I explained these problems to my gynecologist, and he ordered a bunch of tests: chlamydia & other STDs, colposcopy, blood coagulation test, in addition to the usual PAP smears & pelvic exams. Since everything came out normal he told me not to worry, that none of these things are real problems. He did mention that the cervical bleeding may have been caused by the pill but said I really shouldn't worry about these things. He offered hormones which he said might make my periods shorter but I refused since I am still quite traumatized by my experience with the hormones in the pill!

So my main concern is that all these things might have adverse impacts on my fertility. I have never been pregnant or tried to conceive, but I am eagerly awaiting that time!!!! My DP and I will be getting married in summer 2010, and we plan to start TTC the minute we are married (or maybe even a few months before hehe, I am that desperate). So I have 1 year remaining to try and achieve optimal fertility... I am open to all ideas and suggestions, please help me!


----------



## Greenmama2AJ (Jan 10, 2008)

((hugs))

I would recommend you read Taking Charge of Your Fertility by Toni Weschler - a very good book about natural fertility. It explains all sorts of cycles, bleeding etc and will make you feel better about your cycle.

Dont worry about the pill affecting your future fertility. If you go natural from now on your should be able to regulate your body over the next year.

Luckily, you have a nice, shorter cycle (26-29 days), if you get your period regularly on those dates then you are ovulating and fertile! Shorter cycles also mean more chances of catching that egg, yay! The hardest cycles are looooong cycles, those can indicate lack of ovulation.

Long periods and short luteal phases will make implantation potentially more difficult - but eggs will still stick while your spotting. Check out the link between Vitamin B supplements and increasing luteal phases here. It worked for me! Start taking a Multi-B vitamin - its a good all rounder.

Try not to worry about "what if" - you'll never know until the time come - and I think you'll be fine! Keep up that awesome healthy lifestyle!

Good luck!


----------



## Sourire (May 4, 2009)

Greenmama thanks for taking the time to read through my whole ridiculously long story!

I will definitely look into that book and the vitamin B supplements.

I forgot to mention that I am certain that I'm ovulating based on the temperatures I'm charting and changes in my cervix. I rarely observe any egg white mucous though. My temperature generally rises around day 16-19 of my cycle, and I start bleeding 5-7 days later though my temperatures remain high and the bleeding is only spotting so I still consider that as part of my luteal phase.


----------



## texaspeach (Jun 19, 2005)

have you had your thyroid checked?


----------

